# blackheads?



## irini (Mar 20, 2009)

i have an acne free skin,but my big problem is blackheads on the nose area...what can i do to get rid of them?


----------



## joojoobss (Mar 20, 2009)

i would also like to know, I've never had blackheads till now.. and i don't know what's different now.


----------



## April47 (Mar 20, 2009)

The only thing that's ever completely rid me of my blackheads was when I  was on Accutane. 

They are back now, however I noticed that Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque greatly reduces their size. It's neat actually, when it dries on my nose I can see the little oil spots where the oil was drawn out.

Sorry, that's all I've got...


----------



## fuzz (Mar 20, 2009)

i have the same problem.I used biore nose strips for black heads like twice a month.It does come out but not all ofit.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *April47* 

 
_The only thing that's ever completely rid me of my blackheads was when I was on Accutane. 

They are back now, however I noticed that Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque greatly reduces their size. It's neat actually, when it dries on my nose I can see the little oil spots where the oil was drawn out.

Sorry, that's all I've got... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So how was Accutane? My doctor said it was more of a lifelong treatment...but you said your blackheads came back? What about the acne?


----------



## irini (Mar 21, 2009)

the thing is that i have blackheads only on my nose,and also some small hairs on them...the hairs are not noticeable but they are so not attractive to me...do you think that strips will take them away as well?or?


----------



## April47 (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_So how was Accutane? My doctor said it was more of a lifelong treatment...but you said your blackheads came back? What about the acne?_

 
Everything came back. I had nice skin for about 1 year (maybe less) after Accutane. I'm sure it works great for some people but it only helped me a little bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm always breaking out in my chin/mouth area. It sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't want to go back on Accutane but I am constantly struggling with my skin.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 14, 2009)

I second the queen Helene recommendation. I had blackheads from puberty into adulthood, and finally got fed up and went to a derm. She recommended I use a toner, and advised that my current face wash was good.  She also gave me a gel for spot removal, and something to treat my mild eczema.

I use: 
Clean and clear foaming continuous acne wash 
Neutrogena pore refining toner
Clindoxyl Gel (Rx only though) Its like Pan Oxyl but with an added antibiotic ingredient
Olay complete all day moisture cream

at night I use the same products, but instead of olay I use Lacticare HC (Rx product also), derm says lactic acid is excellent for acne and the HC is for my eczema (hydrocortisone)


I use the masque almost every other day (when i wear makeup) if a week passes and i havent used it - lazy no makeup week- I make sure I treat myself anyway. I also have a 'microdermabrasion' scrub from avon's anew line that I use weekly (pre) mask. Its almost done, and I feel like crying. Its my best friend!

I know it seems like a lot but its like nothing after the first week. I've been rewarded for my efforts...no blackheads to speak of after 5 months. The aim is to exfoliate-clear your pores...and keep them that way.

Salicylic acid, benzoyl peroxide, and lactic acid are all commonly used exfoliants.  Retinol (which is in the ever popular Retin A-is also popular, especially for its anti aging properties)

You might also want to check your foundation to see if its blocking your pores. I decided to alternate my foundation days, and apply a masque on the nights that I do.  The thing about skincare is that you have to be vigilant and know the individual needs of your skin. I'll show u a reference pic so u can see the dramatic difference...soon as I can find an old one.


----------



## Glowingsunshine55 (Jun 2, 2020)

irini said:


> i have an acne free skin,but my big problem is blackheads on the nose area...what can i do to get rid of them?



Try using salicyclic acid.

It penetrates deep inside and helps to unclog pores.


----------

